# Problema con fuente de un teclado Korg n 264



## luis beltran (Abr 23, 2014)

hola a todo los que con sus conocimientos son de gran ayuda a travez de este foro, tal vez me puedan ayudar, tengo una fuente de un teclado korg n 264 el cual tiene dañado  el mosfet  2SK 1338, podrían decirme con que otro mosfet lo puedo reemplazar, ya que no logro conseguir el original. espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

STP3NA100FI  o STP3NA100


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Ese MosFet es de Renesas (ex NEC), busca la Datasheet y con los datos de Vdss, Id(max), Pd(max) y el encapsulado habría que buscar en la página de Vishay, Irf y otras cual podría reemplazarlo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 24, 2014)

saludos y gracias por responder a los amigos del foro. adjunto archivo del diagrama donde esta el mosfet k1338. cuando recibí el teclado estaba en cruce el mosfet. R 15 1.2k, R 13 15 omhs., reemplace todo incluido el mosfet por el mtp6n60e, que me dieron como reemplazo. y volvió a cruzarse nuevamente el mosfet y se abrieron las dos resistencias. adjunto diagrama para que me puedan ayudar. ante todo gracias por su ayuda. La (fuente es para 220 VAC)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Cambiaste el optoacoplador ?


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 24, 2014)

Gracias por responder, si lo hice, incluso he probado con otros mosfet k 3565, k 3569, con los mismos resultados. agradezco cualquier ayuda. creen que el original tenga características especiales, al menos yo no lo veo, aun comparando los datashet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Tiene una protección del gate con dos zeners internos  , y luego el diagrama lleva otro exterior . . .


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 24, 2014)

quieres decir que necesito el original. K 1338


----------



## J2C (Abr 24, 2014)

Debe ser al menos de 900 Volt's el MosFet, dado que el original es de 1000 V !!!!!!!!!.


Por otra parte si la Red de Snubber (diodo, resistencia y capacitor) tiene algo mal, siempre se pone en corto el Mos.

Y nunca descartar que pueda estar en corto el trafo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 27, 2014)

Gracias por tu respuesta JuanKa. y por tu preocupación en ayudarme en la reparación de esta fuente. estuve pensando que el  trafo podría estar en corte. tienes alguna sugerencia de como poder probarlo, comprobé la red snubber. todo esta correcto. le he echo algunas pruebas, como por ejemplo. he puesto un foco de 100 watts en serie con el + B de la fuente, y he conseguido, que ninguno de los componentes se quemen , pero la fuente sigue sin oscilar, y el mosfet se puede tocar que se entibia. solo queda el trafo. estoy agradecido por la ayuda que ustedes puedan brindarme a través de este foro.


----------



## J2C (Abr 27, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Con lo que indicas en el post #10 las cosas creo que van por otro camino; si el Mosfet se entibia tenemos dos opciones:

a) esta oscilando ó
b) esta conduciendo "parcialmente"


No lo dije antes; por que es algo que se cae de maduro de revisar al principio, no habrá ningún corto circuito sobre alguno de los 3 secundarios?, como por ejemplo alguno de los diodos rápidos que rectifican ó alguno de los 2 diodos avalancha de protección (no te coloco la numeración por que la imagen que veo es borrosa).
Esto provoca el mismo tipo de falla de tener el transformador en corto.

Para probar los bobinados de los transformadores de este tipo (núcleo de Ferrita) o FlyBack's hace años (+ de 10) construí un pequeño circuito que saque de otra web (no me recuerdo cual ahora).


También puede ser buena idea en ese tipo de fuentes con tan pocos componentes revisar de a uno que se encuentran bien levantando una de la conexiones, en el caso del transistor deberías levantar dos o sacarlo totalmente para medirlo como diodos.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 28, 2014)

saludos y gracias por tu respuesta. también pensé en un corte en el secundario del la fuente, probé los componentes y no encontré ninguno malo. todos los problemas ocurren en el primario. me hubiese gustado colocar una imagen mejor de la fuente pero no lo conseguí, pero al imprimir la imagen se puede ver claramente todos los componentes, pero se que es demasiado pedir, ya que lo hecho por ustedes hasta aquí es realmente de gran valor. haciendo las pruebas que indique, solo consigo sacar al secundario 0.5 mili voltios en la linea de + - 12. estoy usando el mosfet K 2996. mis dudas están centradas en dos cosas. 
1.- el mosfet no es el adecuado
2.- tengo el transformador choper en corto
he conseguido el diagrama de un probador de Choper que piensas de el. adjunto los datashet de los mosfet K 1338 Y K 2996.


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Ante todo quiero aclarar la diferencia del MosFet original y del reemplazo que has colocado:
Original: 900V - 2A
Reemplazo: 600V - 10A

Si bien la capacidad de manejo de corriente del reemplazo es ampliamente superior, la tensión máxima entre drenaje y source es menor, ese puede llegar a ser un problema (a futuro). En mi opinión hay que colocar un MosFet de 800V como mínimo para despreocuparse y la corriente puede ser de 2 a 10A sin inconvenientes.



Ahora regresemos al problema, de acuerdo a tu post #10 con la lampara serie y el mosfet tibio hay dos posibilidades como te dije en mi post #11, que significa esto:

A) esta oscilando y levanta su temperatura de funcionamiento normal.

NO es este caso luego de tu comentario #12 ya que a la salida de los rectificadores y filtros no hay tensiones ni cortocircuitos.



B) esta conduciendo "parcialmente".

Podria llegar a estar trabajando en la zona lineal sin llegar bien a la saturación, y lo único que podemos hacer es levantar una conexión de cada resistencia del lado primario y verificar que realmente tenga el valor que corresponde con el circuito.
En los capacitores asegurarnos que no esten en corto, no es algo normal que ocurra; pero debido a que en el primer reemplazo del MosFet se te quemaron/abrieron esas dos resistencias es por que entro tensión superior a 50V y puede haber hecho un desastre.
Si antes se quemaron/abrieron R13 y R15 debes asegurarte que tanto el transistor chico, como el opto acoplador, los 2 diodos zener y el diodo rectificador se encuentren en buen estado; estos ultimos son todos semiconductores y no necesariamente deben explotar/incinerarse para indicar que estan mal.


Aclaro que se puede medir con el tester tensiones para ver que esta mal, pero como ese sector esta aislado de masa y del lado vivo es muy peligroso si no estas practico. Creo preferible medir de a uno los distintos componentes.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (Abr 29, 2014)

saludos juanka. y a todos los amigos del foro.  debo aclarar que tanto el mosfet K 1338, R 15,R 13,  R 8 Q 2 estaban en mal estado cuando recibí el teclado. los cuales reemplace, teniendo los mismos resultados (se quemaron) he revisado cada parte (resistencia, diodos, capacitores, opto de esta zona) 
que tan probable es que el Transformador choper este cruzado (el diagrama de un probador de choper que deje me servirá) sin embargo haré nuevamente las pruebas de todo el circuito. informare sobre los resultados.y gracias por  tu respuesta me pondré a trabajar siguiendo tus recomendaciones.


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2014)

Luis Beltran

A nivel de reparación de TV es rarísimo que el transformador de la fuente de conmutación se ponga en corto, pero el Fly Back es algo casi cotidiano.

Ambos son transformadores con núcleo de ferrita como lo es el transformador de tu fuente. Yo hace años utilizo un dispositivo que encontré en otro *foro/comunidad* (me puse a buscarlo hoy en los ratos libres) que funciona en base a la misma idea del que has subido en tu post #12. 
Si uno se dedica (ó vive) a(/de) realizar reparaciones tiene bastante utilidad, desconozco cual es tu caso/situación.

El tema de las fuentes de alimentación conmutadas siempre lleva tiempo, no queda mas que revisar y revisar posibles errores; tu eres quien tiene la plaqueta frente a ti y mas que sugerirte que probar no puedo, no lo tomes a mal.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (May 7, 2014)

Saludos. 
disculpen por no haber dado señales de vida hasta ahora. les comento que todavía no he logrado reparar  esta fuente. pero sigo en la pelea. lo que si he descartado el transformador choper lo he probado en una fuente similar, y en ella si funciona (tensión ene el secundario del choper) aunque con un ligero silbido. alguien podría decirme como logra este circuito producir la oscilación en el primario. perdonen si la pregunta es tan simple. aquí hay un PDF mejor de la fuente que estoy reparando.


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Posiblemente escuches ese silbido en la otra fuente *similar* debido a que no tiene todos los componentes de acuerdo a su diseño.


Tratare de decirlo en forma resumida como comienza a oscilar esa fuente:

1°- En el instante inicial que se energiza con los 220 Vca, y a través de las resistencias *R9+R10* que va de la tensión rectificada y filtrada hacia el colector del transistor *Q2* de juntura-cátodo del Zener *D5* - Resistencia *R13* a base del MosFet provoca la conducción del MosFet circulando corriente por el primario del transformador.
2°- Esa circulación de corriente provoca/genera/*induce* tensiones en los otros bobinados; la primera que nos interesa es del bobinado adicional *4÷5* del lado primario que por el camino del zener *D5* (_confirmado_) realimenta la oscilación.
3°- Por otro lado y a través del Optoacoplador *PC1* que viene de un circuito de control de la tensión *IC1+ResistenciasVarias* estabiliza/controla la oscilación para que las tensiones de salida sean las esperadas *+5Vcc en 1÷3 de CN7A* y no se dañe el equipo que alimentara.


Trate de colocarlo resumido y espero que sea entendible, realmente es un poco mas elaborado el funcionamiento, pero creo que con esto tienes para empezar a investigar más. No puedo ser mas explicito identificando los componentes por que la imagen la veo borrosa y NO tengo impresora como has dicho en un post anterior.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (May 7, 2014)

Saludos: JuanKa.
gracias por tu respuesta.comenzare el análisis.


----------



## luis beltran (May 8, 2014)

Saludos amigos del Foro.

Después de mucho luchar por fin  logre hacer funcionar la fuente. el problema era algo muy sencillo: la (R 12) 82 Ohmios estaba en falso. lo pude detectar mirándolo con una lupa. solo tengo dos interrogantes:

1.- la fuente en el terminal + 5 VCC Hay 6.80 VCC. esto es normal. ¿como puedo regularlo?. trate con la resistencia variable VR1 1K y no varia el voltaje)
2.- estoy usando el Mosfet MTP 6N60E. Porque no he logrado conseguir ninguno de 1000 VD. Como lo traía el original (K1338) tiene esto algo que ver la variación de voltaje de 5V
gracias por cualquier sugerencia. gracias también a Juanka por sus orientaciones que han sido de un valor inestimable. 

Luis Beltrán.


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2014)

Luis Beltran



luis beltran dijo:


> .... Después de mucho luchar por fin logre hacer funcionar la fuente. el problema era algo muy sencillo: la (R 12) 82 Ohmios estaba en falso. lo pude detectar mirándolo con una lupa. .....


En algún momento había comentado algo de revisar uno por uno desoldando uno de los extremos de los componentes, al volver a soldarlo te queda bien siempre. Me han pasado algunas veces problemas de ese tipo.




luis beltran dijo:


> ...1.- la fuente en el terminal + 5 VCC Hay 6.80 VCC. esto es normal. ¿como puedo regularlo?. trate con la resistencia variable VR1 1K y no varia el voltaje) .....


*NO es normal eso*. Ante todo no deberías conectar la salida de la fuente al Teclado, no sea cosa que el mismo tenga lógicas TTL o algún µProcesador que se dañaran (ó ya se han dañado) irremediablemente.
Por otra parte puede que en la zona de VR1, R17, R15, R18, IC1 y C26 alguno de ellos no este en perfectas condiciones (sobre todo el C26); descarto el PC1 por que lo has cambiado (post #6).




luis beltran dijo:


> .... 2- estoy usando el Mosfet MTP 6N60E. Porque no he logrado conseguir ninguno de 1000 VD. Como lo traía el original (K1338) tiene esto algo que ver la variación de voltaje de 5V ....


Si bien no tiene que ver la tensión del MosFet con la tensión de salida y en muchas fuentes de PC vienen de origen MosFet de 600V iguales (el mismo!!) al que has colocado yo tengo la costumbre personal de que cuando realizo reemplazos los coloco de la misma tensión (ó corriente) ó la primera mayor para asegurarme que no tendré problemas en el futuro ante alguna variación de la tensión de entrada/línea.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Dejo una de mis frases de Cabecera como Técnico:
Con paciencia y salivita, el .......... .. ..... . . .......... .-


----------



## luis beltran (May 8, 2014)

saludos Juanka.

es cierto lo de soldar resistencia por resistencia seguí tu concejo y empece de nuevo allí es donde descubrí el problema de la resistencia en falso. ademas me encontré con la sorpresa que el Diodo  D 5 de 6.2 V que estaba cruzado (me vendieron uno normal) y se me cruzo un Diodo de 24 V de protección. Aun no he conectado la fuente al teclado, porque no tengo el voltaje de 5vcc. en el de 12. no hay problema viene regulado. 
cuanto hace la paciencia. un saludo a la distancia desde Perú. y gracias

Luis Beltran


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Ante todo continua probando sin colocar el teclado propiamente dicho.

 Proba de colocar una resistencia de 100Ω 1W como carga de la salida de +5V a masa, puede que no este regulando bien debido a la ausencia de consumo. Si no es una resistencia pueden ser varias en paralelo para que logres algo similar a ese valor y potencia.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (May 12, 2014)

saludos Juanka.

le he colocado una resistencia de 100 ohmios como me sugeriste. y logre una caída de 6.8 vcc a 6.00. luego le coloque una de   47 ohm. y logre 5.4 vcc.
crees que le falte consumo. también he tratado de regular con RV1 1K girándolo hasta ambos extremos y no logra hacer variar en nada el voltaje. saludos y gracias por tu respuesta.}

Luis Beltrán.


----------



## J2C (May 12, 2014)

Luis Beltran

 Con la de 47 Ω que colocaste ya tenes un consumo de 114 mA, si bien desconozco cual es el consumo típico de la parte alimentada con 5V; creo que debería regular ó mejor dicho variar algo la tensión con el ajuste de VR1. Por eso insisto que aun hay algo más en mal estado.

 Por ahora seguiría sin conectar la parte lógica, debido a que 5.4V es casi el limite que soporta la lógica TTL. 

 Igualmente la resistencia de 47Ω en esas condiciones esta disipando casi 0,6 W y debe calentar lindo, podes probar de colocar otra en paralelo y ver que pasa con la tensión.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luis beltran (May 15, 2014)

Saludos Juanka.

Por fin después de mucho batallar al fin logre que funcionara la fuente adecuadamente. actualmente esta en 5.1 V y si moviendo RV1 esta entre 5.25 - 5.1 v. el error se encontraba en el mosfet. lo tenia trabajando con un MTP 6N60 E. el cual mientras estaba haciendo pruebas, se cruzo. como tenia una fuente con el mosfet 2N60B. Lo reemplace con este ultimo y por fin 5.1 V.
 Aunque esta ok. me hubiera gustado colocarle un mosfet de por lo menos 900 V 2 A. Como me sugeriste en un post anterior. pero aquí no logro conseguirlos de mas voltajes. que piensas estará resuelto el problema. (excepto el mosfet de menos voltaje que he colocado)

Luis Beltran


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2014)

Luis Beltran

Al variar aunque sea mínimamente la tensión de salida por medio de VR1 nos indica que la fuente ha quedado funcionando en forma correcta.

Por otra parte muchas fuentes ATX de PC usan el 2N60 en la Fuente Auxiliar con lo cual podemos decir que funciona; la fuente original usaba un MosFet de 900V para tener mayor seguridad y creo que hasta que puedas conseguir otro mejor no seria problemático. Si llegases a tener algún problema mientras usas el teclado, creo que ya tienes suficiente experiencia como para medir/controlar y proceder a repararlo nuevamente.

Como mejor se puede pensar en algún tipo *2N80* ó *2N90* tales como estos y sus respectivas Datasheet's.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

